# Game plans anyone?



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wondering what all you OGFers will be seeking though the ice this year... maybe what lakes you'll be focusing on, and the game plan to catch your choice species.
Myself... I'll be hitting the PLX almost exclusively besides some farm ponds, I marked a ton of spots on navionics(only app I ever paid for and well worth it) from fishing through the soft water year... hopefully some Crappie will be there still.
First ice though gonna take advantage of the weeds in the bays for some gills.
Little tubes are something I'm going to go with more this year.
Also the ant and maggot is a staple in my box.
Can't wait to take my son on the ice for the 1st time!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love to target perch if possible but bluegill and crappie will suit me just fine. I do have a couple lakes loaded with bass and catfish that make for a fun outing. I do not want to eat everything I catch. I ice fish for a little table fare but mostly for the sport. I can't get enough.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be going with less live bait and more plastics, jigs & lures this season. Yeah, PLX will be my main area, but would like to hit Skeeter & Erie a time or two this season also.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll be spending a good portion of my season at the harbor in conneaut for steelhead may try pymatuning some to...it's pretty hard to pull yourself away from catching steelhead through the ice it's easily my favorite kind of fishing


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

PLX will be my main target for redears/crappie/perch/gills. I'll hopefully venture to skeeter and Erie if the ice is good but PLX will be my main focus. I'm going to try and be more consistent with my catch rates. A lot of it is because I don't have/use electronics or a flasher. That being said, I do pretty well considering but could do much better with electronics. I just can't get myself to fork over the money for the electronics and shanties given that our winters are so unpredictable of whether or not I'd be able to get out or not at all. I do have an old fish finder though from one of my boats that I'm going to try and rig up to do the job. One of my buddies on here did the same thing and works decent for him I guess.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> PLX will be my main target for redears/crappie/perch/gills. I'll hopefully venture to skeeter and Erie if the ice is good but PLX will be my main focus. I'm going to try and be more consistent with my catch rates. A lot of it is because I don't have/use electronics or a flasher. That being said, I do pretty well considering but could do much better with electronics. I just can't get myself to fork over the money for the electronics and shanties given that our winters are so unpredictable of whether or not I'd be able to get out or not at all. I do have an old fish finder though from one of my boats that I'm going to try and rig up to do the job. One of my buddies on here did the same thing and works decent for him I guess.


I know it is a long drive but if you like red ears Lake ST. Clair is just insane. I have never seen such massive slob red ears like St. Clair. We have had a couple good days on perch also but nothing beats the red ears and bluegills.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> I know it is a long drive but if you like red ears Lake ST. Clair is just insane. I have never seen such massive slob red ears like St. Clair. We have had a couple good days on perch also but nothing beats the red ears and bluegills.


May be worth looking into! You normally target marinas or..???


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya marinas first ice and then we move out and run and gun for the perch


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bumpus said:


> I'll be spending a good portion of my season at the harbor in conneaut for steelhead may try pymatuning some to...it's pretty hard to pull yourself away from catching steelhead through the ice it's easily my favorite kind of fishing


That is something that's on my bucket list for the year. what type of lures do you use? I never seem to make it up there been wanting to do it for a few years. Hard to not go to erie when there is ice or drive past mosquito


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

We use regular steelhead jigs smaller egg sacks and powerbait....it's a blast really hard to pull myself away from them when the ice hits


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

where is lake st clair at?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wally15 said:


> where is lake st clair at?


Michigan


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bumpus said:


> I'll be spending a good portion of my season at the harbor in conneaut for steelhead may try pymatuning some to...it's pretty hard to pull yourself away from catching steelhead through the ice it's easily my favorite kind of fishing


How do you go about targeting them? I've caught one thru the ice before on just a waxie on a pinman fishing for gills, never heard of what you guys actually use for bait


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have caught them on jigs, horizontal ice jigs and waxies, fresh sacs, minnows, and I have caught one on a jigging spoon.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

honestly we went one day and fished near the herd of guys and learned as we went


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I will put alot more time into Lagoons since I dock there now and have access to the entire marina. Gil's, crappie, and some chrome hopefully.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I will put alot more time into Lagoons since I dock there now and have access to the entire marina. Gil's, crappie, and some chrome hopefully.


Well I heard even if you dock there, you can't get in gate during winter and now they put an extension of fence where we used to go around


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone fish the marinas? Like Wildwood, 55th, etc. with any success? I've never targeted panfish on Erie. I know I've caught some whopper rockbass near shore in spring and summer but never really tried/targeted them? Or east harbor? I've heard of slab crappies pulled in spring. Anyone have any info or starting points/tips?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Anyone fish the marinas? Like Wildwood, 55th, etc. with any success? I've never targeted panfish on Erie. I know I've caught some whopper rockbass near shore in spring and summer but never really tried/targeted them? Or east harbor? I've heard of slab crappies pulled in spring. Anyone have any info or starting points/tips?


Go find our mentor lagoons thread from last year


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

A Jiffy Pro 4 propane 9 inch auger, Clam Big Foot XL4000T insulated hub, 20# propane tank with 10 ft. hose to set outside and fuel my Mr Heater Big Buddy MH18B inside, a great selection of ice rods, jigs, lures, and plastic baits, a folding medical shower chair (from a previous surgery - hey, works great in or outside the hub!). And it's all nice and neatly loaded up in my Otter Pro Series Magnum Sled, covered, and ready to go.

HOWEVER!!! Can you just imagine having all that neat stuff and can't do anything more than sit and look at it, and think about all you lucky OGF'rs out on the hard water having a great time. Then reading about the catches all season long. The punch line to a bad joke  . . . gotta have a total hip replacement surgery  the day after New Years. 

My hope is that the new year brings good ice, of course. So, best wishes for a successful and productive season to you all. Oh yeah, looks like I'll be needing some good reading for a while. So, make sure you post lots of pics and tell some great stories. Go git em!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fish_fear_me said:


> A Jiffy Pro 4 propane 9 inch auger, Clam Big Foot XL4000T insulated hub, 20# propane tank with 10 ft. hose to set outside and fuel my Mr Heater Big Buddy MH18B inside, a great selection of ice rods, jigs, lures, and plastic baits, a folding medical shower chair (from a previous surgery - hey, works great in or outside the hub!). And it's all nice and neatly loaded up in my Otter Pro Series Magnum Sled, covered, and ready to go.
> 
> HOWEVER!!! Can you just imagine having all that neat stuff and can't do anything more than sit and look at it, and think about all you lucky OGF'rs out on the hard water having a great time. Then reading about the catches all season long. The punch line to a bad joke  . . . gotta have a total hip replacement surgery  the day after New Years.
> 
> My hope is that the new year brings good ice, of course. So, best wishes for a successful and productive season to you all. Oh yeah, looks like I'll be needing some good reading for a while. So, make sure you post lots of pics and tell some great stories. Go git em!





fish_fear_me said:


> A Jiffy Pro 4 propane 9 inch auger, Clam Big Foot XL4000T insulated hub, 20# propane tank with 10 ft. hose to set outside and fuel my Mr Heater Big Buddy MH18B inside, a great selection of ice rods, jigs, lures, and plastic baits, a folding medical shower chair (from a previous surgery - hey, works great in or outside the hub!). And it's all nice and neatly loaded up in my Otter Pro Series Magnum Sled, covered, and ready to go.
> 
> HOWEVER!!! Can you just imagine having all that neat stuff and can't do anything more than sit and look at it, and think about all you lucky OGF'rs out on the hard water having a great time. Then reading about the catches all season long. The punch line to a bad joke  . . . gotta have a total hip replacement surgery  the day after New Years.
> 
> My hope is that the new year brings good ice, of course. So, best wishes for a successful and productive season to you all. Oh yeah, looks like I'll be needing some good reading for a while. So, make sure you post lots of pics and tell some great stories. Go git em!


That sucks. Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Couple years ago I broke my leg bad while hunting and needed surgery that laid me up a


fish_fear_me said:


> A Jiffy Pro 4 propane 9 inch auger, Clam Big Foot XL4000T insulated hub, 20# propane tank with 10 ft. hose to set outside and fuel my Mr Heater Big Buddy MH18B inside, a great selection of ice rods, jigs, lures, and plastic baits, a folding medical shower chair (from a previous surgery - hey, works great in or outside the hub!). And it's all nice and neatly loaded up in my Otter Pro Series Magnum Sled, covered, and ready to go.
> 
> HOWEVER!!! Can you just imagine having all that neat stuff and can't do anything more than sit and look at it, and think about all you lucky OGF'rs out on the hard water having a great time. Then reading about the catches all season long. The punch line to a bad joke  . . . gotta have a total hip replacement surgery  the day after New Years.
> 
> My hope is that the new year brings good ice, of course. So, best wishes for a successful and productive season to you all. Oh yeah, looks like I'll be needing some good reading for a while. So, make sure you post lots of pics and tell some great stories. Go git em!


l know the feeling. A couple years ago I broke my leg real bad while hunting and needed surgery that laid me up that ice season and that year was the year that Erie completely froze over, I do believe. Oh it was tough but I enjoyed reading the posts, seeing the pics and day dreaming of getting back at it. Hang in there, wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Go find our mentor lagoons thread from last year


Eric, checked out the whole thread from last year. Sounds like a blast. Would like to get out with y'all this winter if you don't mind. Thanks!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> I know it is a long drive but if you like red ears Lake ST. Clair is just insane. I have never seen such massive slob red ears like St. Clair. We have had a couple good days on perch also but nothing beats the red ears and bluegills.


Is it pumpkinseeds or redears cause Erie don't have ears


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Eric, checked out the whole thread from last year. Sounds like a blast. Would like to get out with y'all this winter if you don't mind. Thanks!


Of course! The more the merrier! Seemed like everytime I went I caught at least 100 fish


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> Is it pumpkinseeds or redears cause Erie don't have ears


St. Clair is a different lake between Erie and Huron in Michigan. I'd be shocked if Erie didn't have redears. Just because you haven't caught 'em don't mean they're not there  I'd say Erie is probably our most diverse fishery only second or equal to the Ohio River as far as multi species.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> Is it pumpkinseeds or redears cause Erie don't have ears


 . I wasn't talking about Erie since my post did say St. Clair. I would not say Erie does not have any because I catch some in East Harbor. I do probably catch more pumpkin seeds in the harbor per say but I never said Erie was awesome for red ears either.


----------

